# Rt. salpingectomy for ectopic pregnancy



## hlleary (Sep 11, 2009)

I need help with a pt. that came in with a rt. ectopic pregnancy.  The pt. had a rt. salpingectomy, and a suction d&c.  Any suggestions what pr. and cpt codes to use?


----------



## imjsanderson (Sep 11, 2009)

It depends on the approach.  Look at 59121 and 59151.


----------

